# Sponge.. or... something else?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So I was moving some of the LR to the biocube just to see how it fairs..

I flipped over a rock and saw this odd white sponge thing..  Then i thought maybe that was what was left of the curly-Q because that just dissapeared behind the rock one day...

Then i found another clump of the stuff in some of my cheato...

Reminds me of the sea sponge you find in the beauty shops..

Should I be worried about this sea spongy stuff??




























Whatever it is... its pretty cool.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!!! sponge it is !!!
good thing to have 
great photo by the way!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh really? HOw neat!!  I really hope I dont kill it... I hope it does okay in the new tank. 

What a neat little clump!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

It does appear to be a sponge; however it appears that you have exposed it to air. They don't have a good survival rate once exposed.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is true!!........good thing they wont be moved again for a long time EH!!!!!
The outer part may die but the inner should go to grow again!
I have done it but very short time in the air lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh gosh well...  I didnt know that..

Now I feel horrible..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, definitely a(?) sponge. 

Don't feel bad, I got rid of some before because they were covering up my green star polyps.

Sponges are one of the more strange stuff I find in this SW tank. They aren't part of corals, but they aren't algae like chaeto, and definitely not plant, but not really animal either. Scientifically they are categorized into animals but exactly why are they considered animals?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i'll try to feel better.. LoL I am just like that about my tanks.. It does look okay today though. After the info from Uts, I went back and made sure I shook out any bubbles in it. It wasnt out long.. maybe a minute to take the photos. The one in the cheato never came out at all.

I just fine their structure facinating.  Thanks for the help you guys. <3


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yay, sponge!!

Seems you are sponge-worthy as well 

Apparently they're crucial to the long term success of reefs in the wild too. Neato


----------

